

How We Got People to Earn Our Schwag - midas
http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering/how-we-got-people-to-earn-our-schwag/

======
mcherm
The key here was not just making people do something in order to get the
schwag, it was making them do something that made the person feel slightly
awesome. That's an interaction they're going to remember. A good lesson for
any marketing exercise.

------
cypherpunks01
The regular expression solution is easily my favorite. The way it shifts the
board to find all the diagonals is a great gotcha, it took me a few minutes to
understand what the heck was going on.

~~~
callahad
Thanks! I'm really pleased with how deceptively simple it looks on the
surface. Once you actually try to read the code, though....

------
bisserlis
Swag. Shit We All Get. Schwag is something you get at an altogether entirely
different sort of venue.

